# New to this site



## pfunkasty88 (Oct 20, 2013)

I have come to this site, actually a while ago researching things, and once I found it, I bookmarked it.  So far, I have been able to come here to get the answers I need, without any real hassle.  Actually seems like a project to get some answers, which obvious reasons I understand, but for more simple things, I would like it to be simple.  I have researched the same stuff on other sites and forums, never get detailed info, if you get any info you can use.  So that's awesome, and thanks ahead of time.  I have a question, I was reading a forum thread and saw world pharma rep, and some other links, but I was wondering which links or sponsors are there, and if they are linked or sponsored, does that mean they are trusted by this site and the members?  I usually get some things from my old trainer, who moved, so I am shit outta luck as of now, and would like to find a good online place or really at the least a site that can point me to where I want to go.  Obviously, there is a crapload of fakes and I am hoping for any help in sorting through that mess.  I respect the fact some things cannot be spoken about, but I figured the sponsored sites are ok to speak about in certain context.  Just any help in that regard would be nice, and appreciated!  If I crossed the lines or broke rules please let me know as I read them and think I am good.  Thanks!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 20, 2013)

pfunkasty88, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## pfunkasty88 (Oct 20, 2013)

yes I forgot that part, I meant to ask and my reason for posting, the elite membership link did not work for me.  Gave me an error message, but literally that is how superior this site is, I found what I was looking for already.  Could you send me a link or is something just wrong right now?  I will restart my comp real quick to make sure it isn't on my end, thank you!


----------



## Christsean (Oct 20, 2013)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Z82 (Oct 20, 2013)

Welcome to imag


----------



## sneedham (Oct 20, 2013)

Welcome Bro....


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Oct 20, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## charley (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## CEM Store (Oct 21, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 21, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## SwoleZilla (Oct 21, 2013)

welcome to IM


----------



## brazey (Oct 21, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## DubbyGunz (Oct 23, 2013)

welcome


----------

